

Postmates, Powering On-Demand Logistics - prostoalex
http://blog.postmates.com/post/104856354257/powering-on-demand-logistics

======
walterbell
Good ad copy.

Needs a large button at bottom of post which says "Learn about API" or
similar, rather than a small hyperlink on "here" in the middle of the post.

------
clay_to_n
Really cool, surprised there isn't more discussion about this. Postmates seems
like a great service to exist as an API - I predict many hackathon projects
using this in the future.

------
bastian
Good idea. We will fix asap.

~~~
2pasc
How can a partner know you are not going to compete with him/her? I mean a lot
of the recent services you guys launched (Essentials, Alchohol, Flowers) show
some kind of vertical integration. What if one of your partner grows like
crazy - will you compete with them the way Amazon does with its 3rd party
sellers?

Great news otherwise. This will give Uber a run for their money.

